# [SS] Roads of South Sudan



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Streets of Juba during the Independence Day celebrations


















Road from Juba to border of DR Congo




































from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

South Sudan does not have an international vehicle registration code yet - to my knowledge - so we're sticking by the ISO-3166 code for the moment (SS).


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Are there any plans to build a road network in the country?


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

There *IS* a road network - only a bit muddy


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

There is mud, only an a little bit roadly sometimes (mostly with long-long times after the last rain).


----------



## Christophorus (May 22, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> South Sudan does not have an international vehicle registration code yet - to my knowledge - so we're sticking by the ISO-3166 code for the moment (SS).


Is that really SS? I thought such abbreviations were politically incorrect?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In Germany it is


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I sort of hope they grow over those arguments whether SS is politically correct or not. There are now 3 - 4 generations of people who have never experienced the SS.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

They will be allowed to have an internet code (.**).
The easiest will be .SS ... but they want to avoid it.

Maybe we could think in using different letters instead of SS for this new country.


Edit: RSS? (Republic of South Sudan)


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

*Good grief!*

I have little doubt that, for all 676 possible combinations of 2 latin letters, 2 words could be found in some language that would be offensive to someone somewhere.

SS is obviously the sensible choice for *S*outh *S*udan. Of course, the people who will decide this issue are unlikely to read any of the arguments posted here on either side.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I sort of hope they grow over those arguments whether SS is politically correct or not. There are now 3 - 4 generations of people who have never experienced the SS.


Yet currently, German authorities do not allow the combination SS (and some others, like SA, KZ or HJ) being part of personalized plate numbers. If your area code is HEI, the letter "L" is not allowed, since that would yield "Heil" :wallbash:

At the same time, the Basque city of Donostia/San Sebastán had SS as area code - before the new numbering without area codes was introduced.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, what? Is the combination SS really offensive to anyone? Come on, it's two letters. Two letters can have many meanings.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Corvinus said:


> Yet currently, German authorities do not allow the combination SS (and some others, like SA, KZ or HJ) being part of personalized plate numbers. If your area code is HEI, the letter "L" is not allowed, since that would yield "Heil" :wallbash:
> 
> At the same time, the Basque city of Donostia/San Sebastán had SS as area code - before the new numbering without area codes was introduced.


San Sebastian isn't in Germany so...


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

DanielFigFoz said:


> San Sebastian isn't in Germany so...


South Sudan is also not in Germany. I would have thought that would be obvious to everyone, but the fact that we're having this discussion at all leaves me in doubt.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

So in Italy we should withdraw thousands of signs with SS (strada statale = national road):lol:? This arguments against political uncorrectness are quite ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

The problem is not plates or so... San Sebastian had the SS in the car plates (still has in several documents)... but it is only things related to San Sebastian.

Instead, if you put .SS for South Sudan, anyone can ask for a web page www.XXXXX.ss

Remember the number of pages that are registered at Tuvalu.

Anyway, I agree that the combination of letters will made someones nice, someones not so nice, but they must be accepted (as well as Tuvalu pages are well accepted  )


And... in the extreme case... and considering political reasons, I think that anyone who wants the .SS because the meaning, will not be happy to go to South Sudan.

Just politics that should have to be forgotten.

Better talking about roads.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Did the government of South Sudan describe its plans for construction of basis infrastructure (incl. roads)? I hope that they will not try to show that they are richer than in real and will not build gorgeous freeways but simple, well-done single carriageway roads driveable during whole year connecting the main cities (according to Wikipedia, South Sudanese capital, Juba, has no paved connection with any country!). But they shouldn't forget about securing corridors for future freeways (and they should remember that these terrains will be empty for many years).


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

alserrod said:


> The problem is not plates or so... San Sebastian had the SS in the car plates (still has in several documents)... but it is only things related to San Sebastian.


Also in Italy: province of Sassari (SS)



alserrod said:


> Instead, if you put .SS for South Sudan, anyone can ask for a web page www.XXXXX.ss


What's the problem with that? You mean that some far-right xenofobic movements could register their websites in South Sudan to get the domain .ss?



alserrod said:


> Remember the number of pages that are registered at Tuvalu.
> Anyway, I agree that the combination of letters will made someones nice, someones not so nice, but they must be accepted (as well as Tuvalu pages are well accepted  )


They're well accepted because tv doesn't mean nothing bad, just television.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

In Hungary they don't seem to care about political uncorrectness:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83822834&postcount=11142


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kasakhstan has KZ as registration letters, and that doesn't seem to upset a lot of people.


----------

